# Easily Made Sensitive Tap Handle



## BillC (Jun 11, 2011)

A friend made one of these for me some years ago on a wire EDM machine. I have used it so much and find it just about the perfect small tap handle...



I removed the tap handle drawing because it is so easily rounded out with a 0-80 tap and littlemachineshop.com will sell you one anyhow.....


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks good but being 0.19" thick aluminum how long would it take for the square hole to round off?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 11, 2011)

IIRC Littlemachineshop.com has them available. FYI
Tin


----------

